# The FiOS TV Thread



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

A thread for those of us that have FiOS TV.


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

Just an assumption here but wouldn't FiOS, Google fiber TV and, Uverse be video over internet proxy making it IPTV using a digital bit streams and, not cable?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drewg5 said:


> Just an assumption here but wouldn't FiOS, Google fiber TV and, Uverse be video over internet proxy making it IPTV using a digital bit streams and, not cable?


You could argue that, but with Cablevision in my area providing digital program delivery over the existing copper infrastructure, seems like "cable" now just refers to the wire that comes into your house, whether it's coax or fiber. Just my .02.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I don't mind where it is, just wanted a spot here to discuss. That other forum seemed more for video over the internet, and since FiOS still uses QAM over their private infrastructure, it seemed better to add a thread here since FiOS was more like a cable company, but I'm fine having the discussion at either location. I'd just like to participate.

I have done a complete comparison, and figured that I might share it at some point.

Also FiOS might be moving to a more IP infrastructure with the VMS1100, which as of some reports today will now be in September 2013.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think the case could be made that for the purposes of customer discussion... I would equate Cable, Satellite, U-Verse, and FiOS as "similar" enough in that you subscribe to a tier of channels and are delivered those channels' content in the traditional manner.

I would consider Netflix, Hulu, Amazon, etc. to be IPTV-delivered in that you are picking and choosing individual content (i.e. specific movies or tv shows) to watch as opposed to channels of varied content.

So... even if on some level U-Verse is closer to Netflix in the manner by which they deliver the video... the mechanism by which you pay for, and select content to watch is more similar to traditional cable.

Same as... if you have a cable or U-verse digital phone instead of a landline... you could discuss them in a "phone service" forum since you are using them the same way, even if the behind-the-scenes technology is different.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Drewg5 said:


> Just an assumption here but wouldn't FiOS, Google fiber TV and, Uverse be video over internet proxy making it IPTV using a digital bit streams and, not cable?


I lost the Internet completely after a brief power outage last week -- no computer connections, no AppleTV, no FiOS VOD, no FiOS apps -- but the FiOS video feed was just fine. Verizon sent me a replacement router and all was fine after that. I could still schedule and watch recordings.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Drewg5 said:


> Just an assumption here but wouldn't FiOS, Google fiber TV and, Uverse be video over internet proxy making it IPTV using a digital bit streams and, not cable?


No, FiOS is very much not video over IP (today).

FiOS signals come over fiber to your house on 3 wavelengths; one for telephony, one for Internet, and one for video. The ONT (Optical Network Terminal) inside your house receives those signals and distributes them accordingly -- telephony out the voice jacks, Video over coax, and Internet over either Ethernet or Coax (depending on the setup).

For Internet, if it goes over Ethernet, it's just straight Ethernet.
If it's over Coax, it uses MOCA frequencies (similar to - but slightly different than - DirecTV's DECA.) on the same inside-the-home wire as your video.

But either way, linear video is delivered as standard QAM, both encrypted and non-encrypted.

Video on Demand products, guide updates, remote DVR control & Caller-ID popups are sent to the FiOS set-top boxes over IP.

That's how it works ... today.

p.s. Welcome to the FiOS forum!! Looking forward to much contribution here. I've become quite well versed in FiOS in the last year and a half.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Sixto said:


> A place for those of us that have both DirecTV (or Dish) and FiOS TV.


Another "Did you know...?" moment. Your post has the words "FiOS TV" linked to an eBay auction for 2 FiOS remotes ...

*Did you know?* You can order replacement FiOS remotes for free right from your DVR! Go to Menu -> Customer Support -> Replace FiOS Remote. It'll be shipped to your house within a few days for free!


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Sixto said:


> A place for those of us that have* both* DirecTV (or Dish) and FiOS TV.


So we can't join if we only have Fios? :scratch:

Glad to see this board. Since I recently left DirecTV for FIos I've miss this place. Now I have an excuse to come back and pay my $15. 

New forum software isn't nearly as "smooth" as the previous version. Looks pretty but .....


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

TBlazer07 said:


> So we can't join if we only have Fios? :scratch:
> 
> Glad to see this board. Since I recently left DirecTV for FIos I've miss this place. Now I have an excuse to come back and pay my $15.
> 
> New forum software isn't nearly as "smooth" as the previous version. Looks pretty but .....


It's a new home for FiOS discussion.

Ignore my previous comment, I was thinking that most people here had Dish or DirecTV and just created a thread to dicuss FiOS TV as well, but now we have a whole section just for FiOS ... so let's enjoy the space, and spread our wings with lots of discussion.

We should probably create different threads for the different topics.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I updated my first post to be more relevant to the new forum here.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Very interested to see how the FiOS Media Server (aka VMS1100) does.

6-tuner DVR, clients, new rumor is September 2013.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I have Voice (FDV), 35/35 Internet, and FiOS TV (Extreme HD) with a "free DVR for life" for $99/month. I mostly just use the FiOS TV as a backup for now.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Sixto said:


> I have Voice (FDV), 35/35 Internet, and FiOS TV (Extreme HD) with a "free DVR for life" for $99/month. I mostly just use the FiOS TV as a backup for now.


I have a very similar package... my "out the door" (taxes, fees, etc.) bill every month is about $169 but includes:

2x FiOS Digital Voice lines
FiOS TV (Extreme HD) + Showtime (free included)
FiOS 35/35 Internet

Multi-Room HD DVR "free for life"
2x Additional HD DVR's
2x Additional HD Set-Top Boxes
1x SD Set-Top Box "free for life"

I'm thrilled with the service and the price. DirecTV still holds a very special place in my heart, but I'm saving about $70/month this way from previous (DirecTV+Cablevision Internet & Phone) for more service. That's $840/yr I can use elsewhere.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> I have a very similar package... my "out the door" (taxes, fees, etc.) bill every month is about $169 but includes:
> 
> 2x FiOS Digital Voice lines
> FiOS TV (Extreme HD) + Showtime (free included)
> ...


Nice package. I'll bet your internet service is better than before as well, and you can now manage all 3 DVR's recording activity from a single PC.

With that set-up, can you watch any recording in any room? Can their SD box act as a client to an HD DVR?


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> Nice package. I'll bet your internet service is better than before as well, and you can now manage all 3 DVR's recording activity from a single PC.
> 
> With that set-up, can you watch any recording in any room? Can their SD box act as a client to an HD DVR?


The Internet service is pretty outstanding, although I couldn't complain about Cablevision. I had 30/5mbit service when I was with cable, and now I have 35/35mbit (which speed tests at about 43/37 or so. They include extra "fluff" in the Internet package to compensate for any Video on Demand feeds you may be watching. Easier and more user-friendly than applying QoS to those packets.)

And yes, I can manage all of the DVRs from my iPhone, iPad, Mac, or just about anywhere. I can absolutely watch any recording from any room, and yes, the SD set-top is a client to the HD DVR but it can only play back SD recordings...

The DVR software is smart enough where, let's say I try to schedule a recording on the living room DVR. Let's further assume I already have 2 recordings scheduled for that time slot. It'll search the other DVRs and find an available tuner at that time, and ask if I'd rather execute the recording there. Very slick indeed.

Needless to say, I'm very happy.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> So we can't join if we only have Fios? :scratch:
> 
> Glad to see this board. Since I recently left DirecTV for FIos I've miss this place. Now I have an excuse to come back and pay my $15.
> 
> New forum software isn't nearly as "smooth" as the previous version. Looks pretty but .....


Glad to see you active again! I've been in the same boat as you -- still lurking but since moving to FiOS, not much to contribute. Glad to be able to step up again.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> The Internet service is pretty outstanding, although I couldn't complain about Cablevision. I had 30/5mbit service when I was with cable, and now I have 35/35mbit (which speed tests at about 43/37 or so. They include extra "fluff" in the Internet package to compensate for any Video on Demand feeds you may be watching. Easier and more user-friendly than applying QoS to those packets.)


Are you sure FiOS VOD bandwidth isn't separate from the internet service? if you haven't already, you can probably test this by doing a Speedtest while watching an HD VOD.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> Are you sure FiOS VOD bandwidth isn't separate from the internet service? if you haven't already, you can probably test this by doing a Speedtest while watching an HD VOD.


Absolutely positive. VOD is pure IP, and runs over the same Internet service as everything else. The STB's are MoCA devices, using the same gateway as the rest of your LAN. No QoS is configured in the router, so if I were to, let's say, stick a Wireshark analyzer between the router and the STBs, you'd see the IP packets flying by. Simplistic in nature, but easy to troubleshoot. Good stuff.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

dmurphy said:


> I have a very similar package...


Hey DMurph, nice to be back together again.

This could be a nice home for many FiOS followers. We should spread the word.

Most of my interest will be in how the VMS1100 Media Server situation plays out. I do need to post what we know so far.

The only item I'm not clear on is whether the clients have a tuner, have seen YES, but then have also seen the recent reference last week that you can pause 'live" TV from a client so not sure.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Indeed it is great getting the gang back together! I find that FiOS is the only service worth switching from DirecTV for. No wonder this is where most DTV Refugees end up. 

Anywho - the new fios boxes will be interesting for sure. They're pure-IP so not sure how this is going to play out. I don't believe it's RVU but don't know what the protocol from client-to-server will be. The idea of wireless STB's is fantastic but isn't an issue for me since I live in a ranch w/ full basement - superbly easy to wire any room here.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Yep, agree, I consider DirecTV and FiOS tier-1, I'd never consider Cablevision again, and Dish doesn't do RSN's so they're a non factor in this market.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Sixto said:


> Very interested to see how the FiOS Media Server (aka VMS1100) does.
> 
> 6-tuner DVR, clients, new rumor is September 2013.


That's the one thing I absolutely positively miss from DirecTV ..... having 12 tuners across 3 boxes. Now I have just 6 across 3 DVR's. Preferred to have more on a single box than spread across the house. Don't miss to much else though. (Especially the cost ... at least for 2 yrs).


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

dmurphy said:


> The DVR software is smart enough where, let's say I try to schedule a recording on the living room DVR. Let's further assume I already have 2 recordings scheduled for that time slot. It'll search the other DVRs and find an available tuner at that time, and ask if I'd rather execute the recording there. Very slick indeed.


Are you doing that from the DVR or from the xxx app?

What I don't like is there is no way to jump ahead in large increments when watching a recording on a remote box. Stuck with 8X to slog through a 3hr recording to get to 2:15.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

TBlazer07 said:


> That's the one thing I absolutely positively miss from DirecTV ..... having 12 tuners across 3 boxes. Now I have just 6 across 3 DVR's. Preferred to have more on a single box than spread across the house. Don't miss to much else though. (Especially the cost ... at least for 2 yrs).


Just created a thread for everything that we dig up on the VMS1100/IPC1100


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Are you doing that from the DVR or from the xxx app?
> 
> What I don't like is there is no way to jump ahead in large increments when watching a recording on a remote box. Stuck with 8X to slog through a 3hr recording to get to 2:15.


From the DVR.... it sends me a popup asking if I want to schedule it on, say, Bedroom 1 instead. Love that.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> Are you doing that from the DVR or from the xxx app?
> 
> What I don't like is there is no way to jump ahead in large increments when watching a recording on a remote box. Stuck with 8X to slog through a 3hr recording to get to 2:15.


If the recording is complete, use the chapters feature. Press the up arrow when it's paused, then use left and right arrow to navigate the recording.

But if it's still recording the show you're trying to play back, this doesn't work. A 15 minute skip while FF is active would be nice.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

dmurphy said:


> From the DVR.... it sends me a popup asking if I want to schedule it on, say, Bedroom 1 instead. Love that.


Really ??!!??!! Never did that for me. Hmmmm. In fact, I asked Verizon (I know that was a mistake) and they said "NO."


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

That's my gripe. Chapters does not work when the recording you are watching is not on the receiver you are watching it from. Unless I'm missing something which wouldn't be the first time that's happened.  Also I rarely have ever seen a thumbnail in "chapters." Just a "not available" message.



bobcamp1 said:


> If the recording is complete, use the chapters feature. Press the up arrow when it's paused, then use left and right arrow to navigate the recording.
> 
> But if it's still recording the show you're trying to play back, this doesn't work. A 15 minute skip while FF is active would be nice.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Really ??!!??!! Never did that for me. Hmmmm. In fact, I asked Verizon (*I know that was a mistake*) and they said "NO."


Verizon called me a couple of weeks ago to try and get me to re-up, since I already have an ONT installed in my home. They're still telling prospective customers that one DVR can't play content recorded on another multiroom DVR in a FiOS set-up. I told them my son and my mom each have two DVRs and they can watch any recording in any room. They said that wasn't possible. And this from someone trying to sell me on the service!


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Steve said:


> Verizon called me a couple of weeks ago to try and get me to re-up, since I already have an ONT installed in my home. They're still telling prospective customers that one DVR can't play content recorded on another multiroom DVR in a FiOS set-up. I told them my son and my mom each have two DVRs and they can watch any recording in any room. They said that wasn't possible. And this from someone trying to sell me on the service!


That's probably their outside sales force. Had someone come into the store where I am working part time trying to sell us HOME service (we have Fios internet and business phone lines) and telling us it is all wireless. No connections to TV because they install a "chip" in the TV and it works over the internet by wifi. : :nono2: All we need to do is "hang the TV on the wall."

There is a Fios store in the local mall and the foks there are great and very knowledgeable as strange as it may sound.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

It is indeed nice to be back home again. I've had FIOS now for a few years and have missed the gang here at DBS Talk. FIOS is, in MHO, the only service worth leaving DirecTV for. I've loved it ever since it has been installed.

I don't use any of the Verizon equipment, except for the cable cards. My setup includes 2 WMC PCs. I have two Ceton InfiniTV network tuner cards running in a Windows 2008 Server, splitting 8 tuners between four PCs, four in my living room PC, two to my bedroom PC, one to my laptop, and one to my office PC. I use XBox as extenders for my other two rooms. I pay 211 for every channel, digital voice, and 75/35 internet, which is still less than I was paying for with Verizon DSL, phone, and DirecTV service.

Nice to see the gang again!!


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

Well I just thought I would say hello to the FiOS TV (FTV) thread.

As a 10 year customer of DTV I finally pulled the plugged on the service. I already had FiOS for Internet, and so by bundling with Verizon for TV I was able to:

1. Upgrade to FiOS Quantum (50/25) for free.
2. Add a second (admittedly SD only) receiver for free (perfect for our "OTA only" room)
3. Local channels (and local programming) are included (was using AM21 w/ DTV)
4. Add HD MR DVR functionality (HD STB with MRV for same equipment cost as my DTV HD DVR). 

And save about $32 a month, not counting discounts, which are $5 off per month first year and a $100 pre-paid visa card.

I'm in the process of writing up the full list of pros and cons and will post when I finish it, but basically I do think DTV is a smoother package. Granted I'm on the learning curve, but the DTV experience is much more polished. Still, I'm saving money and won't suffer rain fades or worry about trees blocking my dish (I live in a heavily wooded subdivision). 

Looking forward to spending time in the FTV forum. 

Regards,

Eric


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

EricJRW said:


> Well I just thought I would say hello to the FiOS TV (FTV) thread....


Welcome. Interested to see your perspective.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

Sixto and dmurphy, how did you get the "Multi-Room HD DVR "free for life""?

For me the "SD Only STB" was under the "free for life" option, but not the HD MR DVR. 

I'm wondering if I missed something, or if it's your location, or just the amount of equipment you ordered.

Also, which HD DVR did you get? I ended up with the QIP6416, which in terms of storage, does not compare very well with my HR22 (160 vs. 500 GB). 

Eric

PS. Just noticed this is a rather new forum, so I'm happy to find it when I did. 

PPS. Grumpy Grampy : I see bobcamp1 answered the question about chaptering (the time of each chapter seems to be dependent on the length of the recording), but I agree. It's a pain that there's nothing like that for the live buffer. The other annoying thing is that if you rewind to the beginning of the "live" buffer and reach it, playback will resume from the end of the buffer thus negating the time spent rewinding. On my HR22 playback would start at the beginning of the buffer.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

EricJRW said:


> Sixto and dmurphy, how did you get the "Multi-Room HD DVR "free for life""?


I had the Double Play (Voice & Internet), and about 18 months ago they were running a promotion to add TV with a free HD DVR for life, so I jumped at it.

DirecTV is my primary service, and I really didn't want to have the expense of a separate FiOS DVR, but I did want to play with FiOS TV and have a backup. It was only $10/month more to add Extreme HD, and the DVR was free, so it was a no brainer. Got a 7232.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

EricJRW said:


> Sixto and dmurphy, how did you get the "Multi-Room HD DVR "free for life""?
> 
> For me the "SD Only STB" was under the "free for life" option, but not the HD MR DVR.
> 
> ...


There was a "Free for Life" promo running - in the same time Sixto mentioned - about a year and a half ago that I took advantage of. So happy to have it...

As for the DVR ... what TV package do you have? If you have the QIP6416, on the DVR, go to Menu -> Customer Support -> Set-Top Box Exchange and see if it'll let you swap it out. Some content (i.e. MLB Extra Innings and a few premium channels) have been moved to MPEG-4 encoding, which the QIP6416 can't do. Therefore, if you subscribe to any package that has an MPEG-4 channel in it, they'll let you swap it out for free.

Otherwise, if it doesn't allow you to do so for free, you can replace it either at a FiOS store for free (not a Verizon Wireless store, but a true FiOS store), or pay $40 online to have a 7232 DVR shipped to you.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Noticed this announcement today: http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/synacor-adds-verizon-fios-tv-duties/143038

And the My Verizon website lets you drill down into the DVR for settings, series management, lots of stuff.

Also lets the TV listing use the Favorites setting from the DVR selected.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

The FiOS TV functions were rolled into the MyFiOS app today. Very nice.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Since FiOS seems to be moving more and more in the IP direction, I wonder how easy it may be for them to support 4K TV (UHD) eventually, they certainly shouldn't have any bandwidth issues.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I have been with Direct for years and now that I have all the HD channels that I want, I am loth to leave, though I would probably save some money with adding TV to my FIOS bundle.


----------

